# like to ride from wilder ranch to half moon bay and back



## santacruz70 (Aug 16, 2003)

i really like to try this, is there places along the way to get water or drinks>? what should i expect of the road ride, enough shoulder room. cars drifing my major concern. anyways like to try that road ride, please write back if u done this and average how long did it take u to get there and back. i like to start from wilder ranch just north of santa cruz and ride up half moon bay, a quick bite to eat and ride back.........100 miles i believe it is. please tell your experiences and advice too...........thxs.......


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

I've only done it going south, but cars were never a concern. The shoulder is plenty wide most of the way. The only potentially dangerous part is at the cement plant near Davenport when you have to cross the railroad tracks. They come across the road at a bad angle. As far as food and water, there isn't much. There is a store at San Gregorio, at hwy 84, about 1/2 mile inland. Further south you could go into the town of Pescadero, which is probably a mile inland. There is also some kind of store at Gazos Creek, but I've never been there. There is a place in Davenport, but by then, you are almost home.


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

Of course there is also food and water in HMB.

There are a variety of parks along the way, which have water. Ano Nuevo comes to mind as one.

I have done that stretch, but southbound (as part of a big loop starting by the bay, crossing over 84 to 1, 1 south to SC, then 9 back to the bay). The winds generally are from the north, so going south you get a tailwind (in which case you would get a head wind going north).


----------



## DasMud (Jun 8, 2003)

Ditto on the headwinds. When I lived in the SC area, I rode up that way a few times after MTB training rides for extra mileage. Generally there was a moderate headwind while traveling northbound, but as an added bonus there was a nice tailwind on the ride home. Food and water is somewhat hit and miss, so grab what you can in Davenport on the way out or pack what you need. Cars aren't much of a concern since the HWY is plenty wide. Regarding time, I haven't a clue. It's been quite a while unfortunately. Take pics and post back about the ride


----------



## Creed (Apr 3, 2003)

*good ride*

Its a good ride, I've ridden that section of 1 numerous times and have rarely had trouble with vehicles. That little store in Gazos is the place to stop on the way up, its a good ways out of town and you can get normal c-store stuff, I think you could also find water at ano nuevo, waddel creek, and the pigeon point lighthouse if you hunted around a little. The ride goes pretty fast, it's pretty flat (for this area) with a group of three decent riders we did the ride up in about 2.5 hours, (If I remember right) if I was by myself I'd add a good amount of time as we worked together most of it. Whatever you do go in the morning, on a normal day the wind will be calmer in the morning and then hopefully it will pick up throughout the day and push you all the way back in.
Good Luck and brings extra everything!


----------



## santacruz70 (Aug 16, 2003)

thxs everyone for the info. yea i have two 24 oz water bottles. i go and fill up in davenport and maybe bring a 12oz in my jersey along the way up? did u guys have any problem with flats on the way. ill bring two tubes just in case. looking forward to the views along the way. so lets say i start at 8am at wilder ranch. with lunch up there, taking pics and depending on your speed. it can take anywhere from 5-7 hrs RT right? 

also do cell phones work out there in the middle of no where anyone tried????????

if u have anything else to add, please let me know.........like to do this by end of this month if possible and for sure ill post pics on this post.............

again thxs guys................


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

Check this out:

http://pages.prodigy.net/scrandonneurs/SCRMossBeach.pdf

On page 4 is a listing of stores between Santa Cruz and Moss Beach. Or join us for the ride on the 17th - you have to pre-register though.


----------



## santacruz70 (Aug 16, 2003)

*ride*

thxs for the info, not sure if i can ride with the group, but like to try it with some friends.

thxs again...........


----------



## SesameCrunch (Nov 20, 2005)

It's a great ride. It'll be right around 100 miles round trip. There are places with water every 20 miles or so. Davenport, Gazos Creek, Pescadero, San Gregorio, HMB. Don't worry about that! Hwy 1 has cars, but the shoulder is wide, so no worries. Only 2 mild climbs (4-500ft) at Pescadero and San Gregario. The rest is just flat or rollers. Have fun!


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

Cell phones mostly do not work along the coast between HMB and Santa Cruz. Be prepared to fix your own flat tires.


----------

